# Boss Plow Mount & Wiring 2006 Ram 2500



## AdamChrap (Oct 19, 2005)

Boss plow mount and wiring that came off of a 2006 dodge ram.
What you see is what you get.
$300

Call or TXT Adam 330-231-6969


----------



## AdamChrap (Oct 19, 2005)

Still available


----------

